# JRS WM&H paintings



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are some WM&H armies painted recentlly by Jolly Roger. 
Hope you like it.

Classic Skorne:

http://www.jollyrogerstudio.org/2014/02/classic-skorne.html










Sorcha white Khador:

http://www.jollyrogerstudio.org/2014/02/sorchas-white-khador.html










Jade Skorn:

http://www.jollyrogerstudio.org/2014/03/jade-skorne-reinforcements.html

http://www.jollyrogerstudio.org/2014/01/jade-skorne-army.html


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

These are absolutely gorgeous. I love the tones and the NMM is immaculate. Very well done  +rep


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Agreed, those look stunning. Class work! :good:


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

I must to share the secret: all metal parts are painted with metalics and washes. There is no NMM. 

Here is another part of white khador:
http://studiojollyroger.com/white-khador-unleashed/

Hope you like it.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Jolly Roger Studio said:


> I must to share the secret: all metal parts are painted with metalics and washes. There is no NMM.
> 
> Here is another part of white khador:
> http://studiojollyroger.com/white-khador-unleashed/
> ...


Awesome work as usual, by NMM i was referring to the edge of the red cloth on the back of the first model that you posted. surely that is not metallic?


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Now I understand what you think about. I hope you didn't received my answer, as a lack of respect. Lot of people describe my metalics as NMM (dunno why). Yellow edge of the red cloth is not painted with metalics obviously. But I wouldn't call this as NMM. Highlights are very bright, thats all. 



Jolly Roger paints whole faction at once. Check our site for updates:

http://studiojollyroger.com/











Some new pics.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

More great work.

I have to ask, it the main grey area on these miniatures done with an airbrush? I am assuming it is, but just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, armour is painted with airbrush.

Some WIP pics of Skorne army:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

simply gorgeous work!...a level i am hoping to obtain


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks 

new batch of pics:


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

I totally forgot about this topic. To make everything right here are pics of finished skorne army:

http://studiojollyroger.com/painting-faction-9-weeks/

http://studiojollyroger.com/pack-of-beast/

http://studiojollyroger.com/skorne-mammoth-and-few-other-things/











Apart from that I have pics of recentlly painted trolls:



























and WIP pic of Mulg converting:


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello

I have some new pics: finished Mardak and WIP pics of small cephalyx army.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Cephalyx army is done:
http://studiojollyroger.com/cephalyx-army-finished/










Some finished miatures:










Some Legion of Everblight WIP pics:


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello

Some new pics form JRS:

Blue Legion:
http://studiojollyroger.com/blue-legion-once-more/










Other finished minis:




























and some WIP pics:


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Some new stuff:









More pics: http://studiojollyroger.com/monochromatic-legion-done/










More pics:http://studiojollyroger.com/cryx-studio-scheme/


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the warmahordes ascetic, so this is the first time I've ever looked at minis from the range and said to myself wow, I want some of them. That is all down to the paint jobs. Well done. Those Cephalyx in particular are stunning.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm glad you like our wiork 

New armies finished recently:

Black Circle Orboros: http://studiojollyroger.com/black-circle-of-orboros-done/










Turquoise Legion of Everblight:http://studiojollyroger.com/jade-green-legion-done/


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Some minis finished recently.

More pics here:http://studiojollyroger.com/converted-earthborn-and-various-trollbloods/


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Finished miniatures and WIP pics


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

After another long break I have new pics:


Our Clash for Cure contribution:









Some Legion warbeasts:


















Circle Orboros big boy and Celestial Fulcrum:


















Butcher:


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello

We are still painting 

Hope you like it.


----------

